# Cherry Bomb vs. Superflash



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a Planet Bike Superflash, but have been curious about the new Niterider Cherry Bomb and have found little in the way of direct comparisons... so I thought I'd do my own. We are comparing the Planet Bike Superflash Stealth (same as regular but with black body and clear lens) and the Niterider Cherry Bomb (black body w/ red lens and white over the larger LED). 

Prices will vary but you should be able to get either for $20-30. At REI the prices are $25 for the SF and $29 for the CB. I know the SF can be had a little cheaper than that, ~$20 shipped, if you do a bit of searching. 

Both open up by doing the coin-in-slot trick and both take 2 AAA batteries. The batteries fit quite tight in the CB, but no big deal. The rubber o-ring/seal on the CB b/w the body/back casing and lens/front casing sits on a curved surface, with a couple of small tabs holding it in place. It is possible to snap the back and front together w/ the o-ring not flush or pinched- not a big deal but something to be aware of. IME the SF has no such issue because the o-ring, which is much thinner, is held in place by more, smaller tabs. This is not nec an advantage.

The sizes of the 2 lights are virtually the same, although the shapes are quite different. Both have a clip on the back. The clip on the SF is removable (and replaceable, $2 direct from PB) whereas the clip on the back of the CB is part of the back- break it and you're SOL. They each seem solidly built and the weights are likely quite comparable.

(SF is on the left, CB is on the right)




































The switch of the SF is on the bottom and you just push on the casing to turn it on and cycle through the modes. The switch on the CB is a small rubber button on the back, that comes through the back casing. Both have 3 modes (off, flashing, on w/ no flash) and start with flashing mode. A second push on the switch/button turn them to full on w/ no flash. In no-flash mode only the larger LED is on w/ the SF whereas all LEDs are on in no-flash mode with the CB.

Both lights have 3 LEDs. The CB has one big LED in the middle of 2 smaller ones, and the SF has the big LED above the 2 smaller ones. The smaller LEDs of the CB are a little smaller than the small ones in the SF. The larger LEDs are similar in size, but appear different up close. The SF LED looks kinda like a target and the CB LED reminds me of older pre-LED stoplights, and may be slightly brighter than that of the SF. From a distance (30 fee at dusk) In full-on no-flash mode they are very similar, with the SF LED perhaps looking larger, possibly due to the lens design. But overall they are similar. Despite being side-by-side it was a little hard to judge at dusk because of the different lens colors (red for CB, clear for SF), so I waited until it got darker. 

The videos are not great, but judge for yourself below (lights are clipped to a small cardboard box about 18 inches apart, SF on the left and CB on the right, camera is about 10, 20 and 30 feet away and is close to level w/ the lights). 

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="https://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=1jkigy&s=5"><br><font size="1"><a href="https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1jkigy&s=5">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="https://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font> 

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="https://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2rm3ypl&s=5"><br><font size="1"><a href="https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2rm3ypl&s=5">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="https://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font> <embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="https://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=spx2l0&s=5"><br><font size="1"><a href="https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=spx2l0&s=5">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="https://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font>

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="https://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2s9y8pi&s=5"><br><font size="1"><a href="https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2s9y8pi&s=5">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="https://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font> <embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="https://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2hdskmp&s=5"><br><font size="1"><a href="https://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2hdskmp&s=5">Original Video</a> - More videos at <a href="https://tinypic.com">TinyPic</a></font>

Make no mistake, both of these lights are attention-getters. However, neither has a very wide "field of view", at least for the holy-crap brightness that makes these little wonders so amazing. They are slightly different, but I don't think one is really any better than the other (even though I have read stuff where people think the CB is much brighter). Bottom line, to me they are actually pretty similar.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Fantastic job on this report. I ride a lot at night and like bright lights. the Sf has been the most popular rear light in my group. I got a CB and I've been asking others which is brighter. I can't see cause it's on my bike. And various stages of battery freshness make a difference. As a result of this report, I'm happy with either one. I have not seen the new Blackburn Mars 4.0 yet. I'd like to see that one. The Blackburn 3.0 has great side visibility.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Very cool. I think, personally, they are quite comparable.

I had one, and bought one for a friend. But I use a Dinotte.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent post. I had problems with the CB's mount. First problem: a rattle between the light's clip and the mount. Fixed with a piece of sticky foam tape. Second problem: the light does not stay in a stable position when riding over big bumps. I tried various shimming and screw tightening to no avail. Third problem: the switch doesn't always work. Multiple presses on the switch are sometimes required.

I'm using a Dinotte also now.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you look at the reflection on the ground in your videos, the throw appears to be longer on the SF. However, the CB seems to have a slightly slower cycle in the flash mode.

I've been using a SF for several years now and still very pleased with it. I have since added a Dinotte 140 tail light, but keep using the SF as a backup. I also use the SF on my non-commuting bikes when needed. Nothing really compares with the Dinotte but the SF is great for a relatively inexpensive, light weight and easy-to-mount option.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> If you look at the reflection on the ground in your videos, the throw appears to be longer on the SF. However, the CB seems to have a slightly slower cycle in the flash mode.
> 
> I've been using a SF for several years now and still very pleased with it. I have since added a Dinotte 140 tail light, but keep using the SF as a backup. I also use the SF on my non-commuting bikes when needed. Nothing really compares with the Dinotte but the SF is great for a relatively inexpensive, light weight and easy-to-mount option.




I wouldn't put that much into it as the ground was uneven


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

And here we were thinking this was a fully scientific, highly controlled testing lab. 

I like the SF myself. Two of those and drivers tend to avoid me (or so I'm hoping).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

no light meters were used in this review... WYSIWYG


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the report. I've had good luck with a couple of SF lights. People have had problems with them in really hard prolonged rain, so some people tape the joint or put a piece of inner tube over that. Also, the brackets they come with are very solid, so they have a reputation of staying put.

Oh, and here is an option that's just starting to show up around here. Princeton Tec has a new tail light with two of the bright LEDs and none of the little ones. I think it may be a winner. 

http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/124


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

I picked up the CB after my SF was mysteriously swallowed up in the blackhole that is my garage.

It's definitely bright, the faster pulses of the SF attract my attention better, and I like the button placement on the SF a little better.

Both are good lights though, I just need to find the time to find my SF!

On a related note, anyone else ever worry about these fast-strobing lights giving a driver a seizure, resulting in them veering off the road and running you over?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I didn't even consider that one, mostly because of this:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

forgot to mention, both lights had fresh batteries out of the same pack for this test


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

Batteries is actually the biggest issue with these blinkys. How many times have you seen a rider with a blinky with weak batteries? 50% of the time? It sort of compromises the whole purpose of a bright light.

This is one reason I like my Dinotte. It is easy to recharge after every ride and so guarantee 100% of its incredibly bright 240 lumens.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I have several of the Super Flash, I like them a lot. I have one on one bike that I ALWAYS leave outside by my front door. I ride in that rain whenever I need to, I commute just about 4 days a week. I have never had problem with rain or water getting in. But that is also in NM so pretty dry area.

Thanks for the excellent review.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

mds said:


> Batteries is actually the biggest issue with these blinkys. How many times have you seen a rider with a blinky with weak batteries? 50% of the time? It sort of compromises the whole purpose of a bright light.
> 
> This is one reason I like my Dinotte. It is easy to recharge after every ride and so guarantee 100% of its incredibly bright 240 lumens.


To combat this I ride with 2 rear lights, one mounted on the seat post, one on the frame on the road side of the bike near the rear axle. 

Riding with 2 does a few things:
1. Adds a second set of lights so you really can't NOT see me.
2. Rarely are both going dead on batteries at the same time. Usually one is really bright with a near new set of batteries and the other one is at about 50%. 
3. This is slightly paranoia, but if one ever falls off from jarring/hitting something, I have a backup.


----------



## Hot Rod Lincoln (Jun 7, 2008)

I ride with two SF's on the rear rack side braces and a Swerve on my seatpost. I figure the more the better....no problem being seen


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Batteries...*



FatTireFred said:


> I didn't even consider that one, mostly because of this:


I have a Swerve, and it's quite bright indeed. Superflash seems almost identical with fresh, same-package batteries.

Note that the "stock" batteries on the Princeton tec light were pretty bad.

Didn't use light or volt meters but definitely there's a big difference between each cell having 1.7 volts and 1.2.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

*Update: beam shot*

Both light are vertical as in first pic of original post (as if clipped onto a horizontal strap or in the included bike mounts attached to a seatpost), in full-on, no-flash mode (all 3 LEDs on for the CB and just the big one for the SF), approx 5 feet from beige wall, and the CB is above the SF. It is quite apparent that the CB has a wider "beam" and may even be brighter. I would have to say, advantage CB.











Speaking of mounts, the SF is fairly snug when clipped into its mount, whereas the CB mount is a bit loose. I don't think either would come out on rough roads. The CB mount will rotate; however, so you could align it in the horizontal position, although I'm not sure you would want to after looking at the beam shot pic above.




.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Speaking of mounts said:


> I have lost a SF that was attached to a backpack strap.


----------



## rray (Nov 7, 2008)

I was ready to buy the CB when an REI employee pointed out how easy the cover pops off. I tried several and found that he's right.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

lancezneighbor said:


> I have lost a SF that was attached to a backpack strap.



So have I. It was only 3 weeks old, too. Replaced it with another one, anyway.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, nice report F-T-Fred, thanks for putting it together. I love my 2 SF & this confirms it (you never get to see your own lights.)

One night leaving work late - on a whim I stuck one of the 2 SF in front along with my Planet Bike Alias SC headlight. I was on the bike path portion of my commute and put the headlight into flash mode to signal some riders ahead I was approaching. They totally freaked out - thought I was the police. . . oops. I don't put my SF on the front anymore!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Nickel II said:


> To combat this I ride with 2 rear lights, one mounted on the seat post, one on the frame on the road side of the bike near the rear axle.


Traffic side? For my low traffic commute, I only use one fender mounted solid light. If I`m going to be in heavy traffic or on the shoulder of a high speed road of some kind, I usually clip an extra SF on my helmet facing left and back. So my current method follows Nickel`s, but sometimes I wonder if I wouldn`t be better off with a blinky facing forward and right to ward off side street and driveway incedents rather than back and left for cars comming up behind. What do you guys think? Maybe it depends on the situation- how does this theory sound:

In areas with a lot of driveways or cross streets, blinkies facing right and/or front to alert people that YOU are comming up on them.
For highways or main arterials with little traffic comming on, blinkies facing back and/or left.

Anybody do similar? Oh, just a side note- the reason I clip my extra light on my helmet rather than on the bike is that I saw some other videos with a variety of lighting schemes and the helmet mounted lights in combo with a tail light really stood out, much more than two lights at the same level.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> Both light are vertical as in first pic of original post (as if clipped onto a horizontal strap or in the included bike mounts attached to a seatpost), in full-on, no-flash mode (all 3 LEDs on for the CB and just the big one for the SF), approx 5 feet from beige wall, and the CB is above the SF. It is quite apparent that the CB has a wider "beam" and may even be brighter. I would have to say, advantage CB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was one of the first things I noticed with the CB, it does have a nice range of view. Thus it live on my pack where it's position varies, but I know that it has a little more side throw and doesn't need to be aimed as well.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Maybe overkill, if that's possible, but I use 3 SFs on my commuter. Two on the rear stays set to steady, and one on the seat post set to blink with one smaller LED on the back of my helmet set to steady. Cars are rarely directly behind you, but rather off axis somewhat. My thinking was that with one on each side of the bike, cars at either angle can get a eye-full of red, and several locations would help define the size of me so cars would know what they are looking at from further away. One small red light in the distance does not really reveal to a driver what they are approaching.

brewster


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

rray said:


> I was ready to buy the CB when an REI employee pointed out how easy the cover pops off. I tried several and found that he's right.


That is good to know. Good ol' REI


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rray said:


> I was ready to buy the CB when an REI employee pointed out how easy the cover pops off. I tried several and found that he's right.




maybe worn dies or something... I noticed no difference between the 2 lights. they do seem to fit a little tighter with the batteries installed. but any light that opens up this way is easier to open the more you open it, ime going back to old cue lights


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

> In areas with a lot of driveways or cross streets, blinkies facing right and/or front to alert people that YOU are comming up on them.
> For highways or main arterials with little traffic comming on, blinkies facing back and/or left.


NEVER put a red blinky on the front of your bike - it will confuse drivers and they will think you are headed away from them, which is the opposite of what you want. Follow traffic conventions - red in back, white in front.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Another little thing to add to the pot here.

Today I rode a different bike in, so I transferred my CB from my back pack to the light loop on my saddle bag. When I get to work i go to shut off my light and it's gone! I haven't ever lost a superflash that way.

It could be bad luck, but it could be that the CB clip is not as good for this type of application.

If you plan on using it this way, I would compare the clip mechanisms and get the one that is more secure looking, or put a piece of tape on the clip effectively closing the loop..

I just picked up 2 more superflashes for only 16.36 ea shipped.
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=M0004

Man, my commutes are getting expensive lately, a pair of sunglasses lost in a ridiculous wind storm, one glove lost, in another wind storm, and now a new taillight lost. This month I'm replacing a little over $100 worth of stuff due to bad luck.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*Super flash on Amazon for $16.7, buy 2 get FREE freight*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

I put 2 on each bike, cheap enough, but very good.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

nepbug said:


> Another little thing to add to the pot here.
> 
> Today I rode a different bike in, so I transferred my CB from my back pack to the light loop on my saddle bag. When I get to work i go to shut off my light and it's gone! I haven't ever lost a superflash that way.
> 
> ...


Try a rubber band. Put the light on to the bag or strap and wrap a rubber band completely around it where the rubber band is tight against the strap. I don't know how else to describe it other than it's like the way Dinotte attaches their lights to your handlebars. You don't need a beefy rubber band (or a thick O-ring) but it does need to be snug enough that it doesn't slip off, negating its use.

I'll take a picture of it in a few minutes.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Okay, it's not a SF or a CB but it does show what I was talking about. It's a PB Blinkie 3, BTW.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

I use a cable tie. They are cheap and won't dry out or crack.
In fact on use them on the bike as added security for people taking the lightor popping off. Never had a PB pop off, but have had others and then run over, GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

nepbug said:


> Another little thing to add to the pot here.
> 
> Today I rode a different bike in, so I transferred my CB from my back pack to the light loop on my saddle bag. When I get to work i go to shut off my light and it's gone! I haven't ever lost a superflash that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Squidward said:


> Okay, it's not a SF or a CB but it does show what I was talking about. It's a PB Blinkie 3, BTW.


Great idea THANKS!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

strange... the one PBK shows is black w/ red lens. PB site shows the older white w/ red lens and black w/ clear lens (stealth). is there yet another color scheme out there?


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

$16.36 is an awsome price on a SF. But just be aware it's not a Planet Bike SuperFlash. The brand is "Smart" SuperFlash. Here's a couple other UK links to the Smart brand: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Superflash-Nichia-Bicycle-Light/dp/B001JGFI74 and http://www.wiggle.co.uk/m/cycle/7/Smart/

Looks like Planet Bike but it's not the same brand. Made by same supplier under a dif. brand? Don't know, but it does explain the color scheme (black case/red lens.)


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Just found this bike thread about the Smart brand. Early poster states that Planet Bike is the US distributor for Smart brand. . .but later in the thread someone states "the Smart SF doesn't SF." Not sure what that means. . . http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-515261.html


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Seems a shame to run a SuperFlash on solid -- it's the Flash that does the job.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I'll find out soon enough, I've already ordered two of the Smarts. I figured that the PBs or the Smarts were just rebranded versions of the other.
Here's a video showing the Smart SF in flash mode.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*Mars 4.0 >> Mars 3.0 > Superflash*

The Mars 3.0 is very good. I read good reviews of the Superflash and got one unit from Performance. It was not nearly as bright as the Mars 3.0, and cheaply built, so I returned it. Since then I got a Mars 4.0 online from bluebikesomething in LA, the thing is ultra-bright, much brighter than the Mars 3.0. I'll take pictures later, this is a good idea. And I like the small orange LEDs on the side for good visibility.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

same description- 1/2 watt LED, visibility up to 1 mile, etc. can't be much different, if at all


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Smart SF it is! Can't beat the price


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Squidward said:


> Okay, it's not a SF or a CB but it does show what I was talking about. It's a PB Blinkie 3, BTW.


I'm glad you did this. You saved me the trouble. I have had no problems since I started using a rubber band. The only light I have found with a tight enough clip to stay on a fabric strap is the Blackburn Mars 3.0


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Radbot 1000 blows the PBSF away...


----------



## leebingate (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a newbie in this forum, so i would like to make a new member and contribute my ideas and improve my knowledge from the others.I was registered at your forum. I have printed the test message. Do not delete, please.Gee! this thread will attract many people to give more info


----------

